# New Pics for all to Enjoy!



## Eager Eater (Mar 8, 2007)

Enjoy and please leave comments. 



http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/50386041/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/50386324/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/50386853/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/50385831/


----------



## liudocka (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice to see your drowings, but your skills are like of 7 years child


----------



## Tooz (Mar 8, 2007)

liudocka said:


> your skills are like of 7 years child



Ouch. Burn. x_X


----------



## Happy FA (Mar 8, 2007)

While one might not be enamored of someone's primitive drawing skills it is not particularly appropriate to focus on the form in such a negatively loaded fashion, and particularly where that is done with misspellings and 7 year old quality grammar.

It is clear that the artist had a vision, even if his drawing skills weren't up to the job of providing a professional manifestation of the vision.


----------



## Eager Eater (Mar 8, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> While one might not be enamored of someone's primitive drawing skills it is not particularly appropriate to focus on the form in such a negatively loaded fashion, and particularly where that is done with misspellings and 7 year old quality grammar.
> 
> It is clear that the artist had a vision, even if his drawing skills weren't up to the job of providing a professional manifestation of the vision.



Thank you, Happy. I think my art is improving. I try to better myself each time I draw, and I will continue regardless of any retarded, insulting, or bad comments [in liudocka's case, insulting and retarded ] anyone says, and that's a promise.


----------



## liudocka (Mar 9, 2007)

No need to take offence so much to my opinion.  
I didn't want to hurt Mr. Eager Eater. I respect his wish to be an artist, cause I'm also like to drow.
And I'm not retarded (I think  )

And sorry for bad english, maybe it prevent to understand my tender bite


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Personally, I think _this_ thread should be the one about, "over-acceptance." No offense to anybody.
EE, your heart's in the right place, but you really shouldn't call your detractors retarded. It's just inflammatory and really doesn't garner you much sympathy. I really haven't anything constructive to say, so godspeed and may what practice you get be productive.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 10, 2007)

I think you do have a clear vision and can improve. How far? I don't know.

A few tips:

Study anatomy a little. It might help you better understand proportions. How large is the average 300 lb. woman's arm compared to her ass, etc. What's realistic? Are asses flat and one-dimensional, or do they have details? What sort of texture do they have? 

Do this if you enjoy it. If you don't want to improve, fine. Enjoy what you do; don't wait for the approval of others.

If you post your pictures as is, be prepared for a lot of crap. They are very poor quality, done with poor material. Be willing to listen to constructive criticism and be aware of your limitations. Really look over your work and pick out the precise improvements.

That's all.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 10, 2007)

Art is subjective and I think your vision is right on, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 10, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Are asses flat and one-dimensional, or do they have details? What sort of texture do they have?



TSL, you crack me up, and that is why I love you!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 12, 2007)

Dude, I suck at drawing, especially drawing females, and *I* could draw better women!

Take some tutorials, and some time off to practice.


----------

